# What kind of dog is the Obama family going to get?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

What do you think? 

My guess is a Shih-zu.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm hoping it's a pit bull, it'd do wonders for the breed's reputation.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Its seems the leaders of PETA urged Obama to get a pound dog, which is always good. Maybe we can help them pick out a dog food brand


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw on TV last night that it's going to be a hypoallergenic dog because their older daughter has allergies. I hope they get a Labradoodle!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm betting on a poodle!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

It better come from either a shelter or breed rescue!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw on T.V. last night that they were considering a "Goldendoodle". I like these dogs, but I really would just prefer a standard poodle!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

are Airedales hypo allergenic? That would be a cool one for them to get! But it's hard to find a hypoallergenic dog in a shelter, maybe more like a breed-specific rescue.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I would think that they would try a breed specific rescue. A Portugese (sp) water dog, would be a good one too!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I heard that they were going to go to a breeder, because they want a "pure bred dog", so that their allergic daughter won't suffer. This is the most ignorant thing I've heard. Rescues and pounds have pure breed dogs too, and unless you get a dog that doesn't shed, you'll still have problems with allergies (I know, I'm preaching to the choir on that point). I'm just disgusted right now & I hope it's not true.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Better yet, I wonder what the President Elect will pick to feed his dog.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

That is the real question!!!


----------



## beanoil (Dec 20, 2008)

Perhaps Royal Canin....
Among Washington’s lobbying firms, Patton Boggs reported the highest revenue from registered lobbying for the fifth year in a row, $41.9 million, an increase over 2006 of more than 20 percent. The firm’s most lucrative clients included the private equity firm Cerberus Capital Management, the candy and pet food company Mars Inc., telecom giant Verizon, the pharmaceutical manufacturers Bristol-Myers Squibb and Roche, and the American Association for Justice (formerly the Association of Trial Lawyers of America).


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That would be unfortunate.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I read somewhere that he wanted to go to a rescue/shelter. I hope he does. My bet is he gets a poodle mix dog that doesn't shed because of his daughter's allergies. 

Did anyone see the cover of Tails? Obama is on it holding a small, white dog... I don't know if that's his new dog or what. I saw it on a news show but haven't picked up a copy of it yet.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's what was on "Extra":

November 6, 2008

Is This Obama's Dog?!
Posted by ExtraTV Staff on November 6, 2008 11:08 AM 

President-elect Barack Obama promised his daughters a presidential puppy -- but is this poodle the pooch he chose to be First Dog?


That's false. Barack Obama met with author Jana Kohl and was so inspired by Kohl and her rescued pup, Baby, that he agreed to pose in this picture for her book, "A Rare Breed of Love: The True Story of Baby and the Mission She Inspired to Help Dogs Everywhere." 

Obama has announced that his family plans to adopt a canine to join them in the White House, to raise awareness about the inhumanity of puppy mills -- and why they need to be shut down.


----------



## zomo (Nov 24, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> Here's what was on "Extra":
> 
> November 6, 2008
> 
> ...


Kinda forgot what this thread was about when I saw that Obama wants to shut down the Puppy mills. Wouldn't that be amazing !!!!!! And the way I look at it ,if he shuts down the puppy mills ,he can chose any dog he wants and it will be alright with me :biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly - I'm not even a fan of Obama - but I have to say that I will be impressed if he shuts down puppy mills.....actions speak louder than words. We hear so many promises from all sections of government - follow thru is what's important.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Just learned this morning on AOL news that the Obama's dog is arriving in April and it will be a Portugese Water Dog. They intend to get it from a rescue.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay rescue dogs!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I heard on the news yesterday that they are considering two dogs: one, which Michelle Obama wants is a Portugese Water Dog and the other is a labradoodle. Michelle Obama says she is only one vote in the household and there are still three other votes. But, hmmmmm, let's see how much weight the girls & hubby have in the end. 

In the beginning they said they were getting a rescue/shelter dog so we'll see on that as well. Hope they do though!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I also saw that it was to be the Portuguese Water Dog - and that they intend to get it from a rescue or the pound....hmmm not sure, but you could wait a really long time to find a specific breed at the pound or a rescue - and the article I saw said the dog was "arriving in April". Sounds suspiciously like a breeder waiting for a litter to be weaned to me.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

They said it's to arrive in April because Michelle Obama doesn't want to get a dog and up and leave for spring break. She wants to wait until after they come back from their spring break vacation because they feel it's unfair to get a dog and then leave it for a week immeadiately.
And i think they could definately find a portie at a Breed Specific rescue, they wanted to adopt an adult dog or older puppy anyways.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder just how many Portugese Water Dogs there are in rescues? It's not like there are a lot of them in the first place. Other than at shows, I've never seen one.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

domari said:


> I wonder just how many Portugese Water Dogs there are in rescues? It's not like there are a lot of them in the first place. Other than at shows, I've never seen one.


Me neither!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, folks, it's official. The Obamas welcomed a 6 month old male PWD (Portugese Water Dog) and his name is Bo. He is black and white. There are many photos online and in the newspapers, etc. so I am sure you all had a chance to see the new First Pup.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah. Bo is really quite cute but I am a little disappointed that Obama didn't go to a rescue/shelter even though he is donating money to the Washington D.C. shelter... it's not the same thing as getting a pup from one.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a question - don't you think it's a little vain to name a dog after yourself? Bo? B. O. Barrack Obama?? 

Also, is HE donating the money out of his own pocket? Or is it coming from some fund that the public ends up paying for.

I am VERY disappointed that he didn't get a dog out of a shelter or a rescue....using the excuse that the girls have allergies. Don't any dogs get rescued that are shed-free? 

The whole situation just irked me....

The dog is cute though. He's going to have a good life - and that's what's important.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> Here's a question - don't you think it's a little vain to name a dog after yourself? Bo? B. O. Barrack Obama??
> 
> Also, is HE donating the money out of his own pocket? Or is it coming from some fund that the public ends up paying for.
> 
> ...


Not sure on this though but I thought the dog was named after a grandfather or something like that who used to be called Bo after Bo Diddley and not after B.O. Barack Obama. Yeah, I was disappointed too that he didn't get a rescue/shelter animal. I have a rescue labradoodle because of allergies in the house as well and there are web sites specific to poodle mix pups so they could have gone the rescue/shelter route.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd love to know what the Obamas plan on feeding Bo. (Wouldn't we all?) I read that the pup spent time with a trainer prior to coming to the White House. Of course, they had to make sure the pup wouldn't poop in the Oval Office or chew on the Prez's shoes.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well at least I heard they got the dog as a present so it's not like they went to a breeder or pet store to get him. I mean, if you're the president of the US telling everyone what breed of dog you plan on getting and while you're searching for it, someone gives you one as a present, you can't exactly send it back now can you?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I gotta say, I think they knew it was coming because he promised the "girls" a dog earlier than this and for some unknown reason it didn't happen. Could that unknown reason have been that they were getting one and one that has been trained.... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was very disappointed they didn't work with a Portugese Water Dog Rescue. They totally could have found exactly what they were looking for, it just may have taken a little longer. I also think using the "Gift" excuse was just that AND it also makes it look like giving pets as gifts is OK. And it absolutely is not. Boo to the Obamas on this one!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say with the new uprise of Somali pirates, the economy still failing, the war in Iraq still going on, immigration continuing as a huge problem, Republicans protesting taxes imposed on them by Bush, my finals coming up, graduation fast approaching and the job market shutting down, and my college savings money running out, the way in which the Obamas acquired their dog is one of the last things I think is truly important in the country right now. 

No offense, and I know it's better to rescue than buy, but how many of us are jumping down the throats of other members and criticizing them for buying dogs from breeders? Did we all yell at Danemama for driving all the way to Nebraska to get Akasha, or did we all coo over how incredibly beautiful she is and tell her she got a great-looking pup? (no offense Danemama, I think your dog is gorgeous and I love the way she eats that chicken!)

As soon as Obama starts doing something I'm opposed to that really effects the country like approving breed ban legislation or shutting down public schools, or doing something to negatively effect animals shelters, or starting a nuclear holocaust, I see it as nothing to get too upset over. Really now. 

Now if he starts to feed the dog Pedigree, SD or some other similar garbage, _then_ it will be animal cruelty and I'll jump right on that bandwagon of being angry with him.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I'm gonna have to say with the new uprise of Somali pirates, the economy still failing, the war in Iraq still going on, immigration continuing as a huge problem, Republicans protesting taxes imposed on them by Bush, my finals coming up, graduation fast approaching and the job market shutting down, and my college savings money running out, the way in which the Obamas acquired their dog is one of the last things I think is truly important in the country right now.
> 
> No offense, and I know it's better to rescue than buy, but how many of us are jumping down the throats of other members and criticizing them for buying dogs from breeders? Did we all yell at Danemama for driving all the way to Nebraska to get Akasha, or did we all coo over how incredibly beautiful she is and tell her she got a great-looking pup? (no offense Danemama, I think your dog is gorgeous and I love the way she eats that chicken!)
> 
> ...


Hey Rann.... am surprised by your response. This thread is just a fun thread w/our opinions. We are all aware of the issues that face our nation, but, hey that's why I'm responding to these threads.... they are not political and have no bearing on our nation or national security. They only have meaning to me. When there's a political issue I don't agree with I will write to that person directly or write to the President or to my Senators, etc. or, if I want, I will join a political forum where there issues are heavily discussed. I like this forum because it gives me answers to my personal issues regarding my dogs or to others' issues regarding their dogs. And, this particular thread is about Obama and his dog. The responses are appropriate to the subject. If you don't like the subject matter you don't have to join this particular thread. I believe you have a lot to offer and I love reading your posts when I read a thread. 

And, I too have a rescue dog and one from a breeder. I really don't care where someone gets their animals as long as they love them and take care of them. However, I will say again that I was disappointed w/Obama because he did say he would get a dog from a shelter/rescue and he didn't because he received a gift from Senator Kennedy. Just my opinion. :biggrin:


----------

